# Dry Rub Or Brine



## fsa46 (Mar 13, 2020)

What is your preference for fish ( any fish ) fillets, dry rub or brine ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2020)

Dry rub containing Salt, flavors and dehydrates. Brines  flavor and add moisture. What you use depends upon the desired end result. Lox...Dry, Smoked Halibut Steak...Brine...JJ


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 13, 2020)

This going to be one of those "local" things.  Here in TN , I deep fry catfish, bass, and panfish with an egg wash, cornmeal, and some seasoning.  If I'm lucky enough to catch a trout,  it's put in a foil pack with lemon, butter, and garlic.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 13, 2020)

Dry rub for  smoked fish I use a super basic 4:1 Brown sugar to kosher salt ratio. I do season the fish after the cure process with dry spices. No need to season during the cure as it will all get washed off prior to smoking. Here's  link to the process I use:






						Fish Trifecta!
					

Getting the holiday gift baskets prepped. Smokin Salmon, rockfish, and tuna bellies.  Will take the rockfish to a jerky texture.        Separate containers for each while brining. 4-1 sugar to salt dry rub. Will brine for 8 hours, then rinse and air dry till pellicle forms. Season then smoke...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## sandyut (Mar 13, 2020)

I have done both 

 dirtsailor2003
  method and wet brine.  they are different and its preference as to which you like more.  Last salmon I made with a wet brine of 1 cup brown sugar and one cup kosher salt with a scoop of rub and some lemon juice.  Cut portions and brinded about 3 hours, dried a few hours in the refer then rubbed with a garlic rub.  best salmon i have made to date.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 13, 2020)

Whats the fish of choice? And whats the cooking method?  If you can narrow that down you will get some great ideas from people here. I'm with 

 6GRILLZNTN
. I like most freshwater fish fried just the way he explained. But nice sized catfish with blackened seasoning in a cast iron or a flat top is hard to beat too!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 13, 2020)

For basic smoked Salmon I use the basic dry brine.  For Ling Cod, I prefer a wet brine.  Different fish = different brines.


----------

